# Jokab Safety Deutschland sucht Verstärkung im Raum Württemberg



## Safety (5 Februar 2010)

*                      KRISE ? *
*War Gestern…… *​ 
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Als stark expandierendes Unternehmen eines schwedischen Konzerns vertreiben wir Produkte der Industrie- und Sicherheitstechnik für die Automation und suchen zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt ein: [/FONT][/FONT]​ 

*[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Verkaufsingenieur / Württemberg [/FONT][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Dipl. Ing. / Techniker / Meister -m/w [/FONT][/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=Arial,Arial]*[FONT=Arial,Arial]Elektrotechnik, Automation [/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 





*Ihre Aufgaben: *​ 

• [FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Technische Beratung und Kundenbetreuung im Außendienst für den [/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Bereich Maschinensicherheit [/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]• Vertrieb von Produkten der Industrie – und Sicherheitstechnik [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Arial]• Ansprechpartner für namhafte, vorhandene und neue Kunden in allen [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial]technischen und kommerziellen Fragen [/FONT]

[/FONT]*Ihr Profil: *

• [FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Elektrotechnische Berufsausbildung mit Weiterbildung zum Dipl. Ing. / [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Techniker / Meister [/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]• Berufserfahrung im Außendienst oder im Kundenservice in den [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial]Bereichen Automation, Steuerungstechnik oder Elektrokonstruktion [/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]• Hohe Reisebereitschaft, offenes Erscheinungsbild [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial]• Wohnort: Großraum [/FONT]
[/FONT]*Heidenheim, Aalen, Ulm *
• [FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Englischkenntnisse [/FONT][/FONT]


*Unser Angebot: *​• [FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Einsatz innerhalb Ihres Verkaufsgebietes (Württemberg, [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Oberschwaben) [/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]• Verantwortungsvolle, abwechslungsreiche Tätigkeit [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]• Überdurchschnittliche Bezahlung mit Firmenwagen, gutes [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial]Betriebsklima [/FONT]

[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Bitte senden Sie Ihre Bewerbungsunterlagen an Herrn Josef Klopfer (Mobil - Tel. 0160-96 29 32 47) per Post oder per Email (info@jokabsafety.de) [/FONT][/FONT]

*JOKAB SAFETY (D) GmbH *​ 
*Max-Planck-Str. 21 *

*78549 Spaichingen *
*www.jokabsafety.de *​






*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Ihr Partner für Maschinensicherheit [/FONT][/FONT]*​


----------

